# Muay Thai in Brunswick, Georgia



## mcrae (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone know of a trainer in Brunswick, *Georgia*?

Our stand up guy moved and I'm here with gloves, bag, shin guards and no trainer lol. Closest place I can find is Jacksonville, Fl and that's 1 1/2 hrs away so it can't happen.
I found my BJJ class on a forum like this because they don't advertise so I'm hoping someone can point me to a muay thai place.....I really really enjoyed the stand up I did  get for a few months.

Thanks in Advance,
mcrae


----------



## Jimi (Oct 27, 2008)

Look into the Francis Fong Academy. In Alpharetta Ga. Muay Thai (TBA) Shoot/Combat Submission Wrestling, Wing Chun/Jun Fan Etc...Not sure if it is too far for you but a great place to train. Hope this helps. PEACE JIMI


----------



## mcrae (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Jimi.
Unfortunately that's over 5 hours away by Atlanta and I'm on the coast 

I'll keep looking and I appreciate the try


----------



## mcrae (Nov 2, 2008)

I know there is some secret training going on around here some where....


----------

